# What's Your Favorite Drink?



## Leilani (Jul 30, 2006)

When you go to a club,bar, party or just relaxing at home what is your favorite drink?

Long Island Ice Tea..


----------



## LilDee (Jul 30, 2006)

Pornstar drink! (raspberry sourpuss, blue curacao, sprite and ice)

and Mudshakes!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

I likes me some high quality H2O.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 30, 2006)

liquor or any kind cuz all i drink is diet raspberries and cream dr. pepper. i live on the stuff!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 30, 2006)

Absolut Wodka Vanille flavor!


----------



## bunni (Jul 30, 2006)

I like cosmos, or just vodka on the rocks, a good vodka.


----------



## Becka (Jul 30, 2006)

bellinis ... yummy!


----------



## Renee33 (Jul 30, 2006)

If I'm at a bar , it's a Grey Goose dirty martini , if I'm at home, A Cuban soda called Materva. YUM!!!


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bunni* I like cosmos, or just vodka on the rocks, a good vodka. At home I like Sprite but going out I usually order an Appletini.
CarolAZ


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 30, 2006)

Bahama Mama, Mudslide or a Dreamsicle... Although, a nice glass of Walter Sweet Red (NY brand red wine) is nice too


----------



## sproutwings (Jul 30, 2006)

ohh! Texas Tea (it's like a Long Island with one added liquor) YUMMY!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 30, 2006)

I am really into "Pearl Divers" and "Oh Babys" right now!!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 30, 2006)

I just found this one: Coconut Rum and Pineapple Juice and some other stuff. It is GREAT


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 30, 2006)

I like mojito's, champagne or cosmopolitans if I'm out at a nice bar.At home I like wine...and I'm also a fan of Absolut Vanilla vodka...I keep it chilled in the freezer!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* Pornstar drink! (raspberry sourpuss, blue curacao, sprite and ice)and Mudshakes!

mmmmmmmmmmm sounds good!

I like bahama mama's too but I think I make them a little different (coconut rum, banana rum,milk) I also like killer koolaide (amaretto,melon liqueur,cranberry juice) and lastly for awesome shooters try (peppermint schnapps,creme de caco/chocolate schnapps....add equal parts in a shaker with ice, strain into shot glasses)you'll be the hit of the party!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

i don't drink


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

Miami Vice (pina colada/strawberry daquiri)


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* I just found this one: Coconut Rum and Pineapple Juice and some other stuff. It is GREAT Is it green? 'Cause if it is and it has melon - that's a pearl diver


----------



## Saja (Jul 30, 2006)

usually rye and seven....my new fave is lemon gin and lemonade....for shots i like china whites


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 30, 2006)

when i'm out, i'm a fan of long island ice teas or vodka and orange or raspberry.

at home, H20.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 30, 2006)

I would go for all kinds of MILK forever


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 31, 2006)

Call me dull... but plain H2O for me!


----------



## Lia (Jul 31, 2006)

Coca-cola, the black queen



and i like her husband too, coffee, the black king


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't drink either...


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 31, 2006)

right now i really like starbucks black tea


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2006)

oh i forgot to mention Baha Rosa





and non-alcoholic i love dr. pepper, cream soda, and water


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 31, 2006)

alcoholic/ Slo-Gin Fiz

nonalcoholic/ Pink Lemonade


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 31, 2006)

OK all you guys are making me look like an alcoholic!!!!



I really don't drink much or often at all.....maybe 3-4 times a year!!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* OK all you guys are making me look like an alcoholic!!!!



I really don't drink much or often at all.....maybe 3-4 times a year!! lol! i know what u meen! haha all these waterdrinkers make me look as if i have a drinking problem



I just drink socially... i don't sit at home and mix myself random drinks throughout the day


----------



## michko970 (Jul 31, 2006)

um... Koolaid


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

oh! i forgot to mention that i also like margaritas!

and coke for non alcoholic.


----------



## pieced (Jul 31, 2006)

There is nothing like water, but if I'm having cocktails, then it would have to be a Mai Tai or Mimosa without a doubt...


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm a cosmo and martini girl. not those wimpy appletini things! i love a vodka martini with extra olives or a stiff cosmo with extra cherries! yum, yum!

daily i'm a aqua fina fan. go through about a case or 24 16.9oz bottles weekly!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i don't drink



you're still a baby! plenty of time for drinking, believe me!


----------



## ivette (Jul 31, 2006)

margeritas- w/out liqor

and at home sprite, pepsi


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm a Margarita on the rocks girl with salt please. Sangria, Midori Sours, etc.. I love sweet drinks.

Non-Alcoholic - Pink Lemonade, Cream soda

Also a quick fact, I'm 40 and I have never been drunk in my life. I love the taste of a good sweet drink but I have this control thing LOL!

Marilyn


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 31, 2006)

kahlua is grand, I also like appletini's


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

If I'm home, then it's water. Out on the town, it's Pinot Grigio or Merlot (South African or Chilean).

Last night tho', I had a Coke Float. Go figure....


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 31, 2006)

Apple Martini


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 1, 2006)

heineken, coffee martin, chocolate martini, and many other martinis.. I also LOVE White Russian, Black Russian, Sex on the Beach, Mudslide.. I just adore sweet drinks (not good for my waist size, hehe)


----------



## Jinjer (Aug 1, 2006)

Amaretto sour

pina coladas

daiquiri's

Coronas and Heinekeins


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 1, 2006)

I drink a lot of water and tea


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2006)

I am going to sound like a lush but I like...

Grey Goose dirty martinis

vodka tonics

cosmos

appletinis

mojitos

margaritas (blended)

kamikaze

Patron shots


----------



## Maysie (Aug 2, 2006)

blow jobs- butterscotch snapps with baileys irish cream, good stuff!


----------



## Saja (Aug 2, 2006)

Goodness...am I the only rye/whiskey/scotch drinker here???


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2006)

Margarita with tons of salt at the bar. At home mmm...water.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Jack &amp; coke, Whiskey sours, Vaultka (vault &amp; vodka), vodka or tequillia in any good juice, scotch on the rocks, the list goes on. All high quality stuff though.

As for beer, I love a good micro brew. That list is very long.

I am a responsible grown up, I can drink when I want.


----------



## Leilani (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am going to sound like a lush but I like...
Grey Goose dirty martinis

vodka tonics

cosmos

appletinis

mojitos

margaritas (blended)

kamikaze

Patron shots

That's what I am talking about, Marisol!!!!


----------



## Simone (Aug 2, 2006)

Long Island iced tea? It's been years since I've had one, I'm going to have to change that.

I like regular iced tea, daquiri's (especially lime), chardonnay, blackjack and seven's, cosmos, beer, whiskey sours, and Dr. Pepper.

Most any.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 3, 2006)

I stick to my water and energy drinks, Rockstars usually


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 3, 2006)

I love frozen margaritas and strawberry daiquiris. At home though, it's water and Diet Coke.


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* mmmmmmmmmmm sounds good!

I like bahama mama's too but I think I make them a little different (coconut rum, banana rum,milk) I also like killer koolaide (amaretto,melon liqueur,cranberry juice) and lastly for awesome shooters try (peppermint schnapps,creme de caco/chocolate schnapps....add equal parts in a shaker with ice, strain into shot glasses)you'll be the hit of the party!!!

i agree with the mmmmm sounds good about the porn star drink. Im more hardcore....3 wise men...Jack Jim and Johnny baby

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* Miami Vice (pina colada/strawberry daquiri) oh wow sounds good


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* blow jobs- butterscotch snapps with baileys irish cream, good stuff! is its official name?? hehe, I know it as butter shots and I discovered them recently... they are delicious!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 3, 2006)

I like a nice, dark, rich, chocolately porter....LOVE LOVE LOVE porter (St. Peter's Old Style Porter is my fav)!

For more elegant moods, I love a good red wine. I like pinot noirs best, usually, but I recently found a delightful Italian wine for $6 at Total Wines that is AMAZING: Castellana Montepulciano D'abruzzo. You GOTTA try it!!!


----------



## Annia (Aug 3, 2006)

Water! heh. Something about water.. it is just refreshing.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 3, 2006)

kahuala


----------



## rksgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

sex on the beach!!1 yum yum


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 3, 2006)

my favorite is bacardi 151 rum mixed with diet coke.


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't drink alcohol, i'm way to young....Starbucks Mocha Frappacinos is my favorite drink but it's kinda expensive IMO


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* Is it green? 'Cause if it is and it has melon - that's a pearl diver



no it doesn't. it was just something i had the bartender mix up
mmmm Marisol I love kamikazes too. in fact, i have all my friends hooked.


----------



## RedKisses (Aug 4, 2006)

Coffee

Pepsi

Ribena

and any kind of Milkshake


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 4, 2006)

Either Pinot Grigio or Shiraz wine. And once in awhile a shot of Jack Daniels. Used to drink the stuff like it was going out of style.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

Cosmo for me too!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 4, 2006)

No alcohol for me what so ever!! My fave drinks are water, diet coke (my vice), and I really like the new Tab energy drink in the pink can! It tastes like a jolly rancher!!!


----------



## jessiee (Aug 4, 2006)

baileys

tia maria

rhum and coke

goldshlagger

vodka

non alcoholic: water, five alive, pepsi


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2006)

I pretty much like any vodka based drink


----------



## semantje (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* Pornstar drink! (raspberry sourpuss, blue curacao, sprite and ice)and Mudshakes!

woah that sound exciting! love blue curacao

but my number one drink is Ursus red vodka on the rocks


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 5, 2006)

Anything vodka based....butmy preferance is Stoli Martini, straight up an twisted!! Or a nice Kier Royale...Veuve Cliquot if they have! Or whatever the drink special of the night...I like alcohol, I like to drink, drinking is good, GLUG, GLUG GLUG...


----------



## Glamour Girl (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* I am really into "Pearl Divers" and "Oh Babys" right now!! What's in them?


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I hardly ever drink but when I do it's: Bud Light, Bahama Mama, Mudslide, strawberry daquiris, margaritas

nonalcoholic: Pepsi, Cherry Coke, Sweet tea, H20


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey*



Anything vodka based....butmy preferance is Stoli Martini, straight up an twisted!! Or a nice Kier Royale...Veuve Cliquot if they have! Or whatever the drink special of the night...I like alcohol, I like to drink, drinking is good, GLUG, GLUG GLUG...


----------

